# Kolumne: Leergefegter Grafikkartenmarkt - Lage und Gr?nde



## AntonioFunes (5. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kolumne: Leergefegter Grafikkartenmarkt - Lage und Gründe* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Kolumne: Leergefegter Grafikkartenmarkt - Lage und Gründe*


----------



## McDrake (5. Dezember 2020)

Da soll noch einer sagen, dass PC-Hardware nicht preisstabil sei 

Ich schau ja auch immer mal wieder, ob ich was preiswerte Aufrüstung für meine GTX1060 finde.
Der nächst teurere Schritt wäre zur Zeit... eine Karte mit ähnlicher Leistung


----------



## Gast1664917803 (5. Dezember 2020)

Das krasse ist ja, das die Preise für gebrauchte Hardware immer noch langsam aber stetig steigen!
Wenn es so weiter geht, würde meine MSI GTX 1080 GAMING X 8G kurz vor Weihnachten wahrscheinlich für dann 350 Euro weggehen - momentan erzielt die Karte im Durchschnitt etwas über 300 Euro, in einigen Fällen wurde sie schon für 330 verkauft.
Zu meinem damaligen günstigen Einkaufspreis von 520 Euro eine Differenz von gerade mal 190 Euro, einfach nur krass. 
"Früher" war so ne Karte quasi Elektronikschrott nach 4 Jahren...


----------



## McDrake (5. Dezember 2020)

Schlussendlich sind nicht mehr die Konsolen der "Bremsklotz" im Grafikbereich, sondern die PC-Gamer, welche einfach zu viel zahlen müssten, um die Verbesserungen auf den Bildschirm zu bringen.
oO


----------



## 1xok (5. Dezember 2020)

Schöne Zusammenfassung. Über allem schwebt allerdings der freie Markt und auf dem spielen PC-Gamer heute einfach nicht mehr die Rolle wie noch vor 10 Jahren.  Die Wafer Kontingente bei TSMC und Co. sind dieser Tage vor allem durch Apple und andere ARM-Hardware ausgelastet. 

PC-Gaming ist noch nicht komplett in der Nische, aber deutlich auf dem Weg dorthin. Als Linux-Gamer kratzt mich das nicht, denn ich bin es gewohnt.  Aber alte Windows-Hasen müssen sich jetzt umstellen und tapfer sein. Die Preise für PC-Hardware werden in den kommenden Jahren stark steigen. Es wird zunehmend zur Liebhaberei. Ähnlich wie Digitalkameras. Da sieht die Verfügbarkeit dieses Jahr übrigens sehr gut aus und man kann nahezu beliebig viel Geld ausgeben.


----------



## RoteRosen (5. Dezember 2020)

Interessant, wie hier spekuliert wird was der Grund sein könnte, dabei ist ewig bekannt was der Grund ist. (Wissenschaftlich fundierte Erkenntnisse...Autor->Zug->Tuuut...Nicht mit Begriffen spielen die man nicht kennt, ist ja schon eine Beleidigung an jeder Person mit der ich studiert habe)

Die Auslastung bei TSMC ist so hoch, dass die Kapazitäten durchgereiht werden. Einzig Apple hat mit der 5nm-Foundry einen Exklusivdeal...

Sagt mal recherchiert hier überhaupt noch jemand von euch oder Copy+Pasted ihr jeden Mist von Reddit, 4chan und Co.? Man kann in jedem Wirtschaftsblatt und jedem "ernsten" Technik-Portal sich den genauen Grund dazu durchlesen. Praktikant hier zugange oder was?


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Dezember 2020)

Bisschen weniger Arroganz täte dir auch mal gut.


----------



## 1xok (5. Dezember 2020)

RoteRosen schrieb:


> Interessant, wie hier spekuliert wird was der Grund sein könnte, dabei ist ewig bekannt was der Grund ist.



Was immer nun die genauen Gründe sind, hat es am Ende einfach wirtschaftliche Ursachen. Die Reihung mit absteigenden Kundenzahlen geht so:  Mobile, Konsolen, PC. Und genau in der Reihenfolge wird der Markt auch bedient.


----------



## RoteRosen (5. Dezember 2020)

1xok schrieb:


> Was immer nun die genauen Gründe sind, hat es am Ende einfach wirtschaftliche Ursachen. Die Reihung mit absteigenden Kundenzahlen geht so:  Mobile, Konsolen, PC. Und genau in der Reihenfolge wird der Markt auch bedient.


Exakt, deswegen nervt es hier wieder "Spekulationen" zu lesen wo eigentlich die Gründe klar sind.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Dezember 2020)

1xok schrieb:


> Schöne Zusammenfassung. Über allem schwebt allerdings der freie Markt und auf dem spielen PC-Gamer heute einfach nicht mehr die Rolle wie noch vor 10 Jahren.  Die Wafer Kontingente bei TSMC und Co. sind dieser Tage vor allem durch Apple und andere ARM-Hardware ausgelastet.
> 
> PC-Gaming ist noch nicht komplett in der Nische, aber deutlich auf dem Weg dorthin. Als Linux-Gamer kratzt mich das nicht, denn ich bin es gewohnt.  Aber alte Windows-Hasen müssen sich jetzt umstellen und tapfer sein. Die Preise für PC-Hardware werden in den kommenden Jahren stark steigen. Es wird zunehmend zur Liebhaberei. Ähnlich wie Digitalkameras. Da sieht die Verfügbarkeit dieses Jahr übrigens sehr gut aus und man kann nahezu beliebig viel Geld ausgeben.





1xok schrieb:


> Was immer nun die genauen Gründe sind, hat es am Ende einfach wirtschaftliche Ursachen. Die Reihung mit absteigenden Kundenzahlen geht so:  Mobile, Konsolen, PC. Und genau in der Reihenfolge wird der Markt auch bedient.



PC Gaming ist natürlich keine Nische sondern immer noch fleißig am wachsen. Smartphone Gaming und PC / Konsolen-Gaming haben nicht viel miteinander gemeinsam, eher ist das Smartphone dann die Einstiegsdroge. 
Klar, es ist unbestritten, dass Smartphone weit, weit vor allen anderen liegt, einschließlich der riesigen Menge an Casual Gamern. Konsolen sehe ich aber von der Menge her, zumindest wenn es ausschließlich um stationäre Benutzung geht, weit hinter dem PC. 
Aber der Engpass zeigt vor allem, dass weltweit die Nachfrage nach Unterhaltungselektronik stetig am weiter steigen ist. 

Und ja, es kann durchaus sein, dass PC Hardware im Preis steigt, der war viele Jahre relativ stabil bzw. schließlich seit den 90ern nur noch im Sinkflug. Irgendwann ist halt der Punkt erreicht, wo es nicht mehr günstiger geht und gerade im Gaming-Bereich wollen die Leute auch ein wenig Qualität und keinen 300 Euro Blecheimer mit ein wenig Elektronik drin, der nach drei Jahren kaputt geht und ohne Ende Strom zieht. Trotzdem, man bekommt heute für 1000 bis 1500 Euro einen tollen Gaming-PC, das ist immer noch nur ein Bruchteil dessen, was mein erster PC gekostet hat und der hatte nicht mal einen 3D Beschleuniger.


----------



## 1xok (5. Dezember 2020)

RoteRosen schrieb:


> Exakt, deswegen nervt es hier wieder "Spekulationen" zu lesen wo eigentlich die Gründe klar sind.



Nicht ganz, denn gerade die äußerst schlechte Verführbarkeit bei den Konsolen wirkt schon wie ein Unfall. Eine Spielkonsole gehört zu den (modernen) Klassikern unterm Weihnachtsbaum. Und wenn die Konsolen zum Weihnachtsgeschäft nicht im Laden stehen, dann werden andere Konsumgüter gekauft und verschenkt. Und gerade diese fehlenden Konsolenkäufe werden dann später oft nicht mehr nachgeholt, weil das Geld schlicht ausgegeben wurde. Bei PC-Hardware sieht das anders aus. 

Insofern gibt es da schon knappe Ressourcen, um die alle konkurrieren müssen. Und darüber zu spekulieren empfinde ich jetzt auch nicht als Frevel.


----------



## 1xok (5. Dezember 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Trotzdem, man bekommt heute für 1000 bis 1500 Euro einen tollen Gaming-PC, das ist immer noch nur ein Bruchteil dessen, was mein erster PC gekostet hat und der hatte nicht mal einen 3D Beschleuniger.



Wenn man es aus der Perspektive betrachtet, ja. Nur fehlt diese Perspektive den meisten, weil die als Du Deinen ersten PC gekauft hast noch auf der Schreibmaschine geschrieben haben. 

Für 1500 Euro bekommst Du ein iPad mit Tastatur und allem drum und dran. Und damit können in meiner Familie wirklich alle umgehen. Mit PCs kommen eigentlich nur noch die Kinder klar, wenn man ihnen die Möglichkeit dazu gibt.

Insofern hat sich eigentlich nicht viel geändert.


----------



## Jakkelien (5. Dezember 2020)

Ach alles halb so wild.
Wir haben jetzt sogar noch Glück. Es gibt keine Spiele für die neue Hardware. Next-Gen lässt noch auf sich warten.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Dezember 2020)

1xok schrieb:


> Für 1500 Euro bekommst Du ein iPad mit Tastatur und allem drum und dran. Und damit können in meiner Familie wirklich alle umgehen. Mit PCs kommen eigentlich nur noch die Kinder klar, wenn man ihnen die Möglichkeit dazu gibt.


Ja, das kann ich bestätigen, meine Mutter kam nie mit dem PC zurecht aber mit Tablet und insbesondere Smartphone hantiert sie seit ein paar Jahren wie eine Weltmeisterin und postet tonnenweise Katzen- und Naturfotos etc. auf Facebook und Instagram, genau wie viele ihrer Freundinnen. Wobei sie allerdings niemals 1500 Euro für sowas ausgeben würde, in ihrem Fall sind dann eher 300 Euro die Schmerzgrenze.

Und sogar mein Vater hat inzwischen ein Smartphone, der hat wirklich bis vor kurzem noch seine Korrespondenz mit Schreibmaschine getippt, weil der mit Computern nie was anfangen konnte. 

Meine "kleine" Schwester wiederum hat Desktop + Notebook + Touchscreen Notebook / Tablet Mischding aber spielt damit nicht, zocken tut sie ausschließlich auf Konsole (PS4 + Switch). Überraschenderweise spielt sie nicht mal Smartphone-Games.



Jakkelien schrieb:


> Ach alles halb so wild.
> Wir haben jetzt sogar noch Glück. Es gibt keine Spiele für die neue Hardware. Next-Gen lässt noch auf sich warten.



Das stimmt natürlich. 
In meinem Fall geht es jetzt aber z.B. darum, dass ich bei Gelegenheit gerne einen neuen Monitor mit höherer Auflösung und gerne vielleicht auch höherer Bildwiederholfrequenz hätte. Selbst wenn die Anforderungen der Spiele nicht steigen, dafür braucht man aber halt dennoch einen ordentlichen Leistungsschub.


----------



## LesterPG (5. Dezember 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und ja, es kann durchaus sein, dass PC Hardware im Preis steigt, der war viele Jahre relativ stabil bzw. schließlich seit den 90ern nur noch im Sinkflug. Irgendwann ist halt der Punkt erreicht, wo es nicht mehr günstiger geht und gerade im Gaming-Bereich wollen die Leute auch ein wenig Qualität und keinen 300 Euro Blecheimer mit ein wenig Elektronik drin, der nach drei Jahren kaputt geht und ohne Ende Strom zieht. Trotzdem, man bekommt heute für 1000 bis 1500 Euro einen tollen Gaming-PC, das ist immer noch nur ein Bruchteil dessen, was mein erster PC gekostet hat und der hatte nicht mal einen 3D Beschleuniger.


Abgesehen davon ziehen im gleichen Maße dann auch die Konsolenpreise an, das sollte Allen klar sein.


----------



## LesterPG (5. Dezember 2020)

1xok schrieb:


> Für 1500 Euro bekommst Du ein iPad mit Tastatur und allem drum und dran. Und damit können in meiner Familie wirklich alle umgehen. Mit PCs kommen eigentlich nur noch die Kinder klar, wenn man ihnen die Möglichkeit dazu gibt.
> Insofern hat sich eigentlich nicht viel geändert.


Nur das Niemand außer ein paar "Spezielle" dann so viel Geld dafür ausgibt, es werden dann deutlich günstigere Geräte sein die das Selbe bieten.


----------



## Malifurion (5. Dezember 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und ja, es kann durchaus sein, dass PC Hardware im Preis steigt, der war viele Jahre relativ stabil bzw. schließlich seit den 90ern nur noch im Sinkflug. Irgendwann ist halt der Punkt erreicht, wo es nicht mehr günstiger geht und gerade im Gaming-Bereich wollen die Leute auch ein wenig Qualität und keinen 300 Euro Blecheimer mit ein wenig Elektronik drin, der nach drei Jahren kaputt geht und ohne Ende Strom zieht. Trotzdem, man bekommt heute für 1000 bis 1500 Euro einen tollen Gaming-PC, das ist immer noch nur ein Bruchteil dessen, was mein erster PC gekostet hat und der hatte nicht mal einen 3D Beschleuniger.



Hinzuzufügen ist auch, dass heutige Hardware länger hält. In den späten 90ern und führen 2000ern gab es massig neue Spiele, die neue Technologien hinzugefügt haben und immer bessere Hardware war von Nöten um Spiele überhaupt zum Laufen zu kriegen. Alleine zum Start von Wing Commander o.a. Origin Titel, wo man sich zwangsläufig ein teures CD Rom Laufwerk besorgen musste und dann noch die entsprechenden anderen Komponenten. Dann noch die ganzen Windows Bugs von 95 und 98 und teilw. XP und schon war mehr Frust als Lust im PC Gaming als es heute der Fall ist. Unabhängig vom Preis der Hardware, der eher tendenziell wieder steigt, ist der Zugang enorm leichter geworden und der Zwang zum Upgraden besteht viel weniger - trotz "neuer alter" Rendertechnologien wie z.B. Raytracing. Wer aber immer aktuell bleiben will, muss entsprechend tief in die Tasche greifen. Solange man nicht Hardware XYZ braucht um ein Spiel XYZ oder eine Anwendung XYZ lauffähig zu machen, ist trotz der leeren Regale dies noch relativ nüchtern anzusehen.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Dezember 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ziehen im gleichen Maße dann auch die Konsolenpreise an, das sollte Allen klar sein.



Die Konsolenpreise sind immer fest bei 500 Dollar, das ist der magische Maximalwert, den der durchschnittliche Amerikaner bereit ist für "Kinderspielzeug" auszugeben. Deswegen werden die Konsolen ja auch anfangs immer subventioniert, damit sie den Preis nicht übersteigen. 

In der brandneuen Generation zeigt sich aber, dass die Spielepreise noch mal um 10 Euro gestiegen sind. Von der PS3 auf die PS4 Ära stiegen sie von 60 auf 70 Euro und jetzt bei der PS5 liegen sie bei 80 Euro. 

Was PC Spielern noch egal sein kann, hier braucht eigentlich niemand mehr als 50 Euro für ein neues (Downloadspiel) zu zahlen. Sprich, das schöne am PC ist, dort gibt es die hübscheste und am besten laufende Version (sofern die Hardware vorhanden ist) für den günstigsten Preis. 

Wobei man generell allerdings sagen kann, dass Firmen wie Ubisoft ihre Spiele inzwischen arg zerstückeln und teils vier bis fünf verschiedene Editionen rausbringen wo man dann beim Komplettpaket auch gerne mal Preise um bis zu 200 Euro rum nimmt, egal welche Plattform. Watch Dogs Legion, Assassin's Creed Odyssey und Valhalla liegen aktuell so bei 120 Euro. Selbst bei Keysellern landet man dann noch bei 90 Euro für diese Titel.



Malifurion schrieb:


> Hinzuzufügen ist auch, dass heutige Hardware länger hält. In den späten 90ern und führen 2000ern gab es massig neue Spiele, die neue Technologien hinzugefügt haben und immer bessere Hardware war von Nöten um Spiele überhaupt zum Laufen zu kriegen.


Jupp, das stimmt. 
Damals habe ich alle zwei Jahre eine neue Grafikkarte gekauft und alle drei Jahre einen komplett neuen PC. Inzwischen liege ich beim PC bei sechs Jahren, allerdings auch nur, weil bei den beiden letzten das Mainboard nach je exakt sechs Jahren kaputt ging, sonst hätten die locker auch noch je zwei Jahre länger genug Leistung gehabt. Und bei Grafikkarten wechsle ich momentan eher alle vier Jahre, kommt dann auch ein wenig auf die Leistungsklasse der Karte an.


----------



## Basileukum (5. Dezember 2020)

Das ist alles recht nett, aber es gibt hier nur einen Grund, wir haben es mit einem globalisierten Hardwareschrottkartell zu tun, welches seine Marktmacht ja schon seit Jahren nutzt um die Preise weiter nach oben zu treiben oder hochzuhalten. 

Ende der Geschichte. Hier könnte es schon lange Fertigungsstraßen in Massen geben, in Europa, in "strukturschwachen" Regionen. Dazu eben dann mehrere Chipschmieden. Warum soll ich mir eine AMD oder eine Intel/Nivida GPU oder CPU kaufen, wenn es auch mit 2-3 mehr an Anbieter ALLEINE in Europa gehen würde. Verlangt ja keiner, daß man das Geschäft dem Gesindel in Übersee überläßt oder die Fertigung den Asiaten.

Der Parasit will es eben nicht, fertig mit der Erklärung. Etwas aufwachen bittesehr. Aufhören mitzumachen, hinterfragen, produktives Denken entwickeln, was sich dann in einer produktiven Lebensumgebung widerspiegelt.


----------



## McTrevor (5. Dezember 2020)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Das ist alles recht nett, aber es gibt hier nur einen Grund, wir haben es mit einem globalisierten Hardwareschrottkartell zu tun, welches seine Marktmacht ja schon seit Jahren nutzt um die Preise weiter nach oben zu treiben oder hochzuhalten.
> 
> Ende der Geschichte. Hier könnte es schon lange Fertigungsstraßen in Massen geben, in Europa, in "strukturschwachen" Regionen. Dazu eben dann mehrere Chipschmieden. Warum soll ich mir eine AMD oder eine Intel/Nivida GPU oder CPU kaufen, wenn es auch mit 2-3 mehr an Anbieter ALLEINE in Europa gehen würde. Verlangt ja keiner, daß man das Geschäft dem Gesindel in Übersee überläßt oder die Fertigung den Asiaten.
> 
> Der Parasit will es eben nicht, fertig mit der Erklärung. Etwas aufwachen bittesehr. Aufhören mitzumachen, hinterfragen, produktives Denken entwickeln, was sich dann in einer produktiven Lebensumgebung widerspiegelt.



Wieso hat es dann noch kein Investor gemacht? Der Zins liegt am Boden, es gibt mehr Geld als je zuvor und bei weitem nicht ausreichend Anlagemöglichkeiten. Deswegen explodieren ja auch die Immobilien-Preise.

Warum investiert also niemand in deutsche oder europäische Chipfabriken? Aus Rücksicht vor dem imaginären Kartell?


----------



## LesterPG (6. Dezember 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Konsolenpreise sind immer fest bei 500 Dollar, das ist der magische Maximalwert, den der durchschnittliche Amerikaner bereit ist für "Kinderspielzeug" auszugeben. Deswegen werden die Konsolen ja auch anfangs immer subventioniert, damit sie den Preis nicht übersteigen.


Waren es nicht vormals übliche 400 als magisches Maximum ?
Zumal der Subventionsanteil auch immer mehr gen 0 geht, wo früher der Herstellwert gerne mal 50% über dem Verkaufspreis lag, werden die heute quasi zum EK weitergegeben.


----------



## Pyronius (6. Dezember 2020)

Ich sehe das auch pragmatisch. Einfach nicht mitmachen und auf jeden Zug versuchen aufzuspringen, das ist die simpelste und zugleich effektivste Empfehlung denke ich. Ich hatte die Wahl, entweder ne PS5 oder eine neue GraKa von Nvidia oder dann letztens AMD. Ich denke bis Sommer 2021 wurde mir die Entscheidung abgenommen, inklusive lautem Lacher als ich die Scalperpreise gesehen habe. Und eins ist auch ganz klar, den Firmen ist es egal an wen sie was verkaufen, sie müssen verkaufen aber das sollte allen klar sein.


----------



## McDrake (6. Dezember 2020)

Pyronius schrieb:


> Ich sehe das auch pragmatisch. Einfach nicht mitmachen und auf jeden Zug versuchen aufzuspringen, das ist die simpelste und zugleich effektivste Empfehlung denke ich. Ich hatte die Wahl, entweder ne PS5 oder eine neue GraKa von Nvidia oder dann letztens AMD. Ich denke bis Sommer 2021 wurde mir die Entscheidung abgenommen, inklusive lautem Lacher als ich die Scalperpreise gesehen habe. Und eins ist auch ganz klar, den Firmen ist es egal an wen sie was verkaufen, sie müssen verkaufen aber das sollte allen klar sein.



Ist auch meine Einstellung. 
Ich kann nix an der Situation ändern und beeiflusst mein Leben nicht wirklich... ausser, dass ich Geld spare.
Ich hab mir für eine neue Graka ein Limit vom 399.- gesetzt und die soll die aktuelle schon um einiges überflügeln.
Solangs in der Richtung nix gibt... tja...

Bei der PS5 350.-
Bis dahin hab ich noch sehr viele Titel, welche ich auf der PS4 (damals für 299- geschossen) spielen möchte.


----------



## matrixfehler (6. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe seit März diesen Jahres eine 2070 drin,
die macht ihre Arbeit eigentlich ganz ordentlich, auch wenn sie nur eine Notlösung für eine defekte Vega56 gekauft wurde.
Die RTX3070 oder 3060ti wirkten auf mich unheimlich attraktiv, aber nötig hab ich eine Aufrüstung eigentlich nicht. 
Mal schauen, wie mein Rechner dann Cyberpunk schafft...


----------



## RoteRosen (6. Dezember 2020)

Man könnte ja auch mal darüber sprechen, wie sich das gesamte Mid-Range und High-End Segment preislich verändert hat. 
Wenn man sich einmal anschaut was eine 1060  zum Release (UVP 279€) gekostet hat und was eine 3060 (UVP 399€) zum Release kostet, dann haben wir in der Mid-Range innerhalb von knapp 4 Jahren einen Preiszuwachs von etwas mehr als 40%.....

Also mal so als Anreiz für einen Artikel der zum nachdenken anregt


----------



## coolbit (6. Dezember 2020)

RoteRosen schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch mal darüber sprechen, wie sich das gesamte Mid-Range und High-End Segment preislich verändert hat.
> Wenn man sich einmal anschaut was eine 1060  zum Release (UVP 279€) gekostet hat und was eine 3060 (UVP 399€) zum Release kostet, dann haben wir in der Mid-Range innerhalb von knapp 4 Jahren einen Preiszuwachs von etwas mehr als 40%.....
> 
> Also mal so als Anreiz für einen Artikel der zum nachdenken anregt



Da müsste man dann aber auch die Leistungklasse und nicht nur die Nomenklatur betrachten. Nur weil die neue Karte 3060Ti heist, muss sie nicht zwangsläufig mit der 1060 gleichgesetzt werden.


----------



## Lotzi (6. Dezember 2020)

Meine Kiste ist nun 5 jahre alt, 970 GTX verbaut, die kommt nun an ihre Grenzen.
Würde mir ja gerne einen neuen PC gönnen, aber ohne Grafikkarten macht das zu Zeit wenig sinn. Man könnte ja vorbestellen ( Beispiel: PC Hardware/Alternate), aber wann kommt der dann?
Also erst mal warten und meine "alten" Lieblingsspiele weiter zocken.


----------



## RoteRosen (6. Dezember 2020)

coolbit schrieb:


> Da müsste man dann aber auch die Leistungklasse und nicht nur die Nomenklatur betrachten. Nur weil die neue Karte 3060Ti heist, muss sie nicht zwangsläufig mit der 1060 gleichgesetzt werden.



Ääääh, doch?!?! Die Karte wird als Mid-Range beworben, Mid-Range hat vor 4 Jahren 40% weniger gekostet, also hääää? Noch nicht wach gewesen beim posten?


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (6. Dezember 2020)

Die Situation ist aktuell schon gar nicht mehr so schlimm wie noch vor 1-2 Wochen. Man muss nur regelmäßig die Bestände der Shops checken (hier empfehlen sich sogenannte Verfügbarkeits-Bots, gibt es z.B. im HardwareLuxx-Forum --> sorry für die "Fremdwerbung" hier, aber hier habe ich so etwas noch nicht entdecken können), dann hat man auch Glück. 
Ich habe so z.B. letzte Woche eine RTX 3090 Founder Edition neu zur UVP (ok, trotzdem teuer aber immerhin) und einen AMD 5950X mit geringem Preisaufschlag neu bekommen. 

Wer sich das "abgrasen" ersparen möchte sollte tatsächlich noch bis Februar/März mit dem aufrüsten warten, dann wird sich die Lage voraussichtlich deutlich entspannen. 
Aber egal wie ihr euch entscheidet: Viel Spaß beim suchen, bauen und zocken!


----------



## 1xok (6. Dezember 2020)

Lotzi schrieb:


> Meine Kiste ist nun 5 jahre alt, 970 GTX verbaut, die kommt nun an ihre Grenzen.
> Würde mir ja gerne einen neuen PC gönnen, aber ohne Grafikkarten macht das zu Zeit wenig sinn. Man könnte ja vorbestellen ( Beispiel: PC Hardware/Alternate), aber wann kommt der dann?
> Also erst mal warten und meine "alten" Lieblingsspiele weiter zocken.



Geht mir auch so. Ich sattle allerdings um auf AMD und da gibt es nach wie vor nichts was mich jetzt reizt in der TDP-Klasse bis 150W. Ich glaube vor Mitte nächsten Jahres wird das nichts. Eher nächste Weihnachten. Dann läuft auch schon wieder der Hype-Train für die nächste Gen (die dann wiederum auf sich warten lässt). Das Spiel ist doch eigentlich seit Jahren das gleiche.


----------



## coolbit (6. Dezember 2020)

RoteRosen schrieb:


> Ääääh, doch?!?! Die Karte wird als Mid-Range beworben, Mid-Range hat vor 4 Jahren 40% weniger gekostet, also hääää? Noch nicht wach gewesen beim posten?



Nvidia kann seine Karten nennen wie sie wollen, das ist erstmal egal und sagt wenig aus. Wenn man die Karten also vergleichen möchte, muss man schauen, was sie leisten. Schaffte die 1060 60fps in einem aktuellen Spiel (zur Veröffentlichung) und die 3060Ti ebenfalls, dann ja, würde ich die Karten als vergleichbar sehen. Würde die 3060Ti  im Vergleich aber vlt 30 % mehr schaffen würde das auch die Presidifferenz ein stückweit rechtfertigen. Und die UVP der FE der 1060 lag bei 319€, erst Partnerkarten waren günstiger. Und ich schreibe auch nur würde und hätte, weil ich jetzt keine Daten dazu habe. Aber gut, das ist nur meine Ansicht. Btw Du darfst ruhig sachlich bleiben, danke.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Dezember 2020)

coolbit schrieb:


> Nvidia kann seine Karten nennen wie sie wollen, das ist erstmal egal und sagt wenig aus. Wenn man die Karten also vergleichen möchte, muss man schauen, was sie leisten. Schaffte die 1060 60fps in einem aktuellen Spiel (zur Veröffentlichung) und die 3060Ti ebenfalls, dann ja, würde ich die Karten als vergleichbar sehen. Würde die 3060Ti  im Vergleich aber vlt 30 % mehr schaffen würde das auch die Presidifferez ein stückweit rechtfertigen. Und die UVP der FE der 1060 lag bei 319€, erst Partnerkarten waren günstiger. Und ich schreibe auch nur würde und hätte, weil ich da jetzt keine Daten dazu habe. Aber gut, das ist nur meine Ansicht.


Ich bin auch der Ansicht, dass die Preise in der jeweiligen Kategorie ordentlich angezogen haben. Für mich ist eine Reihe eine Reihe, 960, 1060, 2060 ... es ist ja nicht so, dass eine 3050 oder 3040 jetzt da einspringt, das sind weiter Einstiegskarten bzw. gibt es sie gar nicht. 
Und bei einem Generationswechsel erwarte ich durchaus merklich mehr Leistung. Früher waren die Grafiksprünge gewaltig, auch die Auflösung stieg. Insbesondere das erstere ist heute nicht mehr der Fall.


----------



## Y0SHi (6. Dezember 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Konsolen sehe ich aber von der Menge her, zumindest wenn es ausschließlich um stationäre Benutzung geht, weit hinter dem PC.
> Aber der Engpass zeigt vor allem, dass weltweit die Nachfrage nach Unterhaltungselektronik stetig am weiter steigen ist.
> .



die top games der letzten jahre gab es nur für konsolen. meistens exklusives.
für den pc wird schon seit der x360 nichts mehr produziert. der letzte pc  hit war wow und half life .
ich habe auf grund der fehlenden top games pc gaming schon lange den rücken gekehrt.
kommt einfach nichts und multis kann ich auch alle auf der playstation zocken.
viele davon sogar schon bis zu ein jahr vor pc release. 

der hoffnungsschimmer star citizen ist auch im sand verlaufen. das ist ne ewige alpha, die nie fertig wird.
mittlerweile ist der hype auch schon vorbei. ne danke.

sony hat 2020 mit dem ff7 remake, ghosts of tsushima und the last of us 2; gerettet.
am pc kam 2020 bislang genau nichts. absolut nichts. gar nichts...
nintendo war 2020 auch ganz gut. mario bundle limited, animal crossing und hyrule warriors 2.

jetzt bin ich auf forbidden west, returnal und spiderman 2 gespannt.
hoffe sony schiebt auch bald ff7 remake episode 2 nach.
auf der switch metroid 4 und botw 2, werde ich beide day one kaufen 
vielleicht bringt nintendo auch noch nen cooles remake, wie links awakening von nem älteren gameboy zelda.

multis - tja, aktuell sieht es eher schlecht aus. valhalla werde ich nach odyssey und ghosts of tsushima definitiv nicht spielen... *gähn*
was gibt es sonnst noch? aja, cyberpunk. das einzige multi-highlight des jahres.


----------



## RoteRosen (6. Dezember 2020)

coolbit schrieb:


> Nvidia kann seine Karten nennen wie sie wollen, das ist erstmal egal und sagt wenig aus. Wenn man die Karten also vergleichen möchte, muss man schauen, was sie leisten. Schaffte die 1060 60fps in einem aktuellen Spiel (zur Veröffentlichung) und die 3060Ti ebenfalls, dann ja, würde ich die Karten als vergleichbar sehen. Würde die 3060Ti  im Vergleich aber vlt 30 % mehr schaffen würde das auch die Presidifferenz ein stückweit rechtfertigen. Und die UVP der FE der 1060 lag bei 319€, erst Partnerkarten waren günstiger. Und ich schreibe auch nur würde und hätte, weil ich jetzt keine Daten dazu habe. Aber gut, das ist nur meine Ansicht. Btw Du darfst ruhig sachlich bleiben, danke.



Nennt sich Fortschritt...Deiner Logik nach müsste ja dann eine Grafikkarte heutzutage 1.000.000€ kosten, denn meine Vodoo 2 hat 1998 1000 Mark gekostet, machen wir mal 500€ darauf. 
Heutzutage habe ich ca. 10.000% mehr Leistung, also hätte jede Grakfikkarte deiner Meinung nach seit dieser 1000 DM Karte mehr kosten sollen, deine eigenen Worte. Mehr Leistung muss immer einen Aufpreis geben! Also 20% Aufpreis pro Jahr seit 1998...

Jahr 1 : 600€
Jahr 2: 720€
Jahr 3: 864€
Jahr 4: 936€


Okay....Okay ich verstehe....mein Hirn hat aber schon längst abgeschaltet bei dem Nonsense...Hoffentlich wirst du niemals die Preisgestaltung von einem Produkt übernehmen, geht ja jede Firma pleite


----------



## coolbit (6. Dezember 2020)

RoteRosen schrieb:


> Nennt sich Fortschritt...Deiner Logik nach müsste ja dann eine Grafikkarte heutzutage 1.000.000€ kosten, denn meine Vodoo 2 hat 1998 1000 Mark gekostet, machen wir mal 500€ darauf.
> Heutzutage habe ich ca. 10.000% mehr Leistung, also hätte jede Grakfikkarte deiner Meinung nach seit dieser 1000 DM Karte mehr kosten sollen, deine eigenen Worte. Mehr Leistung muss immer einen Aufpreis geben! Also 20% Aufpreis pro Jahr seit 1998...
> 
> Jahr 1 : 600€
> ...



Okay, wir reden glaub ich ein wenig aneinander vorbei, also lassen wir das bleiben.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Dezember 2020)

Y0SHi schrieb:


> die top games der letzten jahre gab es nur für konsolen. meistens exklusives.
> für den pc wird schon seit der x360 nichts mehr produziert. der letzte pc  hit war wow und half life .
> ich habe auf grund der fehlenden top games pc gaming schon lange den rücken gekehrt.
> kommt einfach nichts und multis kann ich auch alle auf der playstation zocken.
> viele davon sogar schon bis zu ein jahr vor pc release.


Die Playstation hat eine handvoll Triple A Exklusivtitel wie Uncharted oder God of War, das ist alles. Das Gros der Titel ist Multiplattform und erscheint auch zeitgleich. Und ehemalige Exklusivtitel kommen tatsächlich auch auf PC, zwar sehr spät aber immerhin. 
Ich war großer Playstation Fan von PS1 - PS3 und habe sogar eine PSP. Aber die PS4 hat es in ihrer Lebenszeit eben nicht geschafft mich zu überzeugen, zu gering die Spieleauswahl... 

Die Zeit der 90er, wo Konsolen und Computer zwei völlig verschiedene Ökosysteme mit komplett anderen Spielen waren ist lange, lange vorbei. 

Der große Vorteil des PCs ist einfach, dass die Spiele dort am besten aussehen und dass die Auswahl 1000 Mal größer ist. Dazu ist er komplett abwärtskompatibel, die PS 5 kann meine PS 1 - 3 Spiele immer noch nicht. Das wäre durchaus ein Grund für mich gewesen sie mir zu holen.


----------



## Y0SHi (6. Dezember 2020)

ich war seit 2018 noch nicht mal mehr bei steam  steam eingeloggt  so lame ist pc gaming mitterweile...



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Playstation hat eine handvoll Triple A Exklusivtitel .



die playstation hat die meisten top platzierten exklusive-games der letzten jahre.
gefolgt von nintendo.

anzahl der pc top exklusives der letzten jahre (null). 
kein einziges. 
die pc gamer feiern es ja mittlerweile schon ab, wenn ein multi 8 monate nach konsolenrelease für den pc erscheint.
vom technischen zustand mal abgesehen. 

einfach nur noch lächerlich. 
als pc gamer spielt man nicht die zweite geige, sondern mittlerweile die allerletzte.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der große Vorteil des PCs ist einfach, dass die Spiele dort am besten aussehen und dass die Auswahl 1000 Mal größer ist.




die auswahl an crap-games ist am pc durchaus größer. juckt aber niemanden.
spiele sehen besser aus? also die ps5 ist auf der höhe einer RTX2080 anhand vom valhalla benchmark.
der großteil der pc gamer hat noch nicht mal ne halbe RTX2080, wenn du dir mal die steam-statistik ansiehst.
die meisten gaming-pc langen gerade mal für league of legends und fortnite in 1080p.

wäre mir neu das jeder eine RTX3080 hat. viele haben noch nicht mal ne olle GTX970, die schon mit batman arkham knight total überfordert war.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Dezember 2020)

Y0SHi schrieb:


> ich war seit 2018 noch nicht mal mehr bei steam  steam eingeloggt  so lame ist pc gaming mitterweile...
> 
> die playstation hat die meisten top platzierten exklusive-games der letzten jahre.
> gefolgt von nintendo.


Und? Mich interessieren die meisten Nintendo Games nicht die Bohne, schon alleine weil die fast alle Kiddie-Look haben. Und wie ich eben schon feststellte, bis auf Uncharted und God of War gibt es auch auf Playstation nichts spannendes exklusives. Sogar mein heißgeliebtes Persona kommt jetzt nach und nach wahrscheinlich auch auf den PC und Teil 5 habe ich noch auf der PS3 genossen. 



> anzahl der pc top exklusives der letzten jahre (null).
> kein einziges.


Und? Alle Multiplattformtitel kommen. Bei Steam erscheinen 600 Spiele im Monat, da mag viel Schrott bei sein aber es sind immer wieder kleine Perlen drunter, die du nie auf Konsole sehen wirst.



> die pc gamer feiern es ja mittlerweile schon ab, wenn ein multi 8 monate nach konsolenrelease für den pc erscheint.
> vom technischen zustand mal abgesehen.


SCHWACHSINN! Inzwischen ist die PC Version sogar bei Release oft die beste Version.



> einfach nur noch lächerlich.
> als pc gamer spielt man nicht die zweite geige, sondern mittlerweile die allerletzte.


Blablablub



> die auswahl an crap-games ist am pc durchaus größer. juckt aber niemanden.


Nur weil dich Indie-Games nicht interessieren, musst du nicht von der Allgemeinheit sprechen.



> spiele sehen besser aus? also die ps5 ist auf der höhe einer RTX2080 anhand vom valhalla benchmark.
> der großteil der pc gamer hat noch nicht mal ne halbe RTX2080, wenn du dir mal die steam-statistik ansiehst.
> die meisten gaming-pc langen gerade mal für league of legends und fortnite in 1080p.


Nun, der PC bietet inzwischen eine RTX 3090, heißt also, die PS5 ist weit, weit abgeschlagen. Davon ab, selbst wer mit schwächerer Hardware als eine PS5 spielt kann trotzdem die bessere Grafik haben, weil man beim PC nämlich den verdammt genialen Vorteil hat, dass man die Settings den eigenen Vorlieben entsprechend einstellen kann.


----------



## McTrevor (6. Dezember 2020)

Y0SHi schrieb:


> einfach nur noch lächerlich.
> als pc gamer spielt man nicht die zweite geige, sondern mittlerweile die allerletzte.



Dafür hat man Mods.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (7. Dezember 2020)

Oha.  Das Allerschlimmste sind tatsächlich diese frustrierten "Ich kann mir keinen guten Gaming-PC leisten und muss daher alles schlecht reden"-Konsolenheros. Wenn ihr eure geschlossenen Mini-Ökosysteme namens Konsole so sehr liebt: Bitte, werdet glücklich damit! 
Aber dann ernsthaft zu versuchen PC-Gaming schlechtzureden ist vielmehr eine Aussage über eure Frustration als über den tatsächlichen Stand der Dinge. 
PC-Gaming wird den Konsolen IMMER mindestens einen Schritt voraus sein. Geht ja auch gar nicht anders, da selbst Konsolen nichts anderes sind als stark beschnittene PC's mit geschlossenen Grenzen. Das erleichtert die Programmierung, schränkt aber auch dementsprechend stark ein. 
Dagegen spricht auch nichts, da so einfacher optimiert werden kann. Nur können die gegebenen Grenzen hier eben nie überschritten werden. 
Wer da also ernsthaft glaubt Konsolen seien guten Gaming-PCs überlegen, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.

Nichts desto trotz: Jedem das Seine. Ich wünsche JEDEM Gamer viel Spaß auf "seiner" Plattform (sofern er nur eine haben sollte).


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. Dezember 2020)

Bitte nicht wieder diese langweiligen PC vs Konsole Postings, das haben wir 20 Jahre lang gehabt und ist inzwischen....müßig. Zumal die meisten PC Spieler zusätzlich inzwischen ne Konsole haben. Wer Spiele als Hobby betreibt, kommt da eh kaum drum herum, wenn er nicht viele gute Titel verpassen will.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Dezember 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Bitte nicht wieder diese langweiligen PC vs Konsole Postings, das haben wir 20 Jahre lang gehabt und ist inzwischen....müßig. Zumal die meisten PC Spieler zusätzlich inzwischen ne Konsole haben. Wer Spiele als Hobby betreibt, kommt da eh kaum drum herum, wenn er nicht viele gute Titel verpassen will.



Stimme da eigentlich zu, trotzdem konnte ich Yoshies PC Bashing und Playstation-Glorifizierung nicht so einfach stehen lassen. Ich selbst habe ca. 26 Konsolen vom Atari VCS bis zur XBox One. Und genau deswegen möchte ich deinem letzten Satz widersprechen. Zum einen erscheinen insbesondere auf PC, aber es gilt in Maßen auch für Konsole, mehr gute Spiele, als man je zocken könnte. Man bräuchte also eigentlich tatsächlich nicht mehrere Systeme, eines reicht, um sich voll auszulasten. Und, wie ich oben anführte, der Grund warum ich keine PS4 habe ist, dass es dort kaum Spiele gibt, die ich verpasse. Ja, manchmal muss man ein wenig warten bis Ports kommen aber das ist inzwischen selten geworden (eigentlich fällt mir da aktuell nur Final Fantasy VII ein) und ich kaufe Spiele eh nicht zum Release sondern warte, bis sie vollständig und möglichst gut optimiert sind. 

Einer der Gründe warum ich Konsolero wurde war damals, dass es da ja gerade Spiele gab, die es woanders nicht gab. Das ging hinein bis in die PS2 Zeit, zur PS3 / 360 Zeit erschienen die meisten Titel aber schon Systemübergreifend und bei der PS4 / One waren es dann nur noch sehr wenige von Sony / Microsoft mitfinanzierte Titel, die nicht woanders, sprich PC, erschienen. Der Grund zu einer Konsole zu greifen wird also immer geringer. Ich habe die XBox One auch nur aus zwei Gründen gekauft, mit 160 Euro war sie sehr günstig und ich wollte die XBox 360 Exklusivtitel da auch noch nachholen, da ich mit PC und PS3 so ausgelastet war, dass es sich damals nicht lohnte eine XBox 360 zu holen, auch wenn es ein paar schöne Exklusivtitel gab. 

Ich werde es also jetzt mit der Playstation wohl genauso handhaben und mir in ein paar Jahren eine PS5 Slim um maximal 300 Euro holen um dann die PS4 Klassiker nachzuholen und die paar PS5 Exklusivtitel dann auch gleich. 

Übrigens auch hier gilt, viele ehemalige XBox 360 (etwa Tales of Vesperia) aber noch viel mehr Playstation 3 Spiele wurden zu PS4 / XBox One Zeiten dann remastered und erschienen plötzlich überall. Dass das auch bei der PS4 ja schon geschehen ist, siehe Detroit oder Horizon, zeigt, dass es sich durchaus lohnen kann zu warten und dass die Zeit der großen Exklusivtitel, eben völlig gegenteilig zu Yoshies Behauptung, endgültig vorbei ist.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (7. Dezember 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Zumal die meisten PC Spieler zusätzlich inzwischen ne Konsole haben.


Dafür hätte ich dann doch gerne eine verifizierbare Quelle, bzw. Statistik, wen du das so als Fakt hinstellst.



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wer Spiele als Hobby betreibt, kommt da eh kaum drum herum, wenn er nicht viele gute Titel verpassen will.


Letztenendes muß ich immer, irgend einen guten Titel verpassen, egal ob auf PC oder auf Konsole.
Mein PoS ist riesig und obwohl ich noch im Vergleich zum durchschnittlichen erwerbstätigen Erwachsenen sehr viel Zeit für mein Hobby aufbringen kann (da ich kaum andere Hobbies pflege und in der finanziellen Position bin, mir die Zeit zu nehmen), kriege ich ihn trotz "Kaufembargo" nur sehr langsam abgeschmolzen.
Dabei besteht dieser PoS größtenteils noch aus AAA Spielen wie die Dishonored, Middle-earth, fast die komplette Batman und Assassins Creed Reihe etc. .
Selbst wenn ich wollte, würde eine Konsole bei mir zuhause lediglich schön aussehen und verstauben.
Titel die mich wirklich interessieren, schau ich mir mal bei Freunden an - wie Gears of War 2 & 3 (und im Splitscreen im Coop durchzocken).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Dezember 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Bitte nicht wieder diese langweiligen PC vs Konsole Postings, das haben wir 20 Jahre lang gehabt und ist inzwischen....müßig. Zumal die meisten PC Spieler zusätzlich inzwischen ne Konsole haben. Wer Spiele als Hobby betreibt, kommt da eh kaum drum herum, wenn er nicht viele gute Titel verpassen will.


Ich hab nicht wirklich das Gefühl etwas zu verpassen. Und ich liebe mein Hobby, soviel dazu.  

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Bitte nicht wieder diese langweiligen PC vs Konsole Postings, das haben wir 20 Jahre lang gehabt und ist inzwischen....müßig.


 Absolut korrekt.



> Zumal die meisten PC Spieler zusätzlich inzwischen ne Konsole haben. Wer Spiele als Hobby betreibt, kommt da eh kaum drum herum, wenn er nicht viele gute Titel verpassen will.



Die meisten? ^^  Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Vielleicht kennst du halt viele RICHTIGE Gamer, Spielefreaks, die jede Monat 1-2 oder mehr Games kaufen, und bei DENEN ist das dann oft der Fall. Aber ansonsten wage ich das sehr zu bezweifeln - überleg mal, wie viele Leute RELATIV viel in ihrer Freizeit spielen, aber trotzdem maximal 5-6 Games pro Jahr kaufen - und die sollen dann wegen dem Exklusiv-Blödsinn auch noch in der Mehrheit wegen 1-2 Games pro Jahr eine Konsole kaufen? ^^

Hier eine Umfrage von 3DCenter  Umfrage-Auswertung: Wie verbreitet ist die gleichzeitige Spiele-Nutzung von PC und Konsole? | 3DCenter.org  Das ist nicht repräsentativ für alle, die einen halbwegs spielefähigen PC haben. Aber gerade DIE, die bei 3DCenter unterwegs sind und dann auch auf die Umfrage gestoßen sind, sind ja eh schon eher enthusiastisch in Sachen Hardware und somit auch Gaming, und da sind es fast zwei Drittel, die NUR einen PC haben.  Es haben über 2500 da mitgemacht, das ist also bezogen auf deren Community durchaus mit einer hohen Aussagekraft verbunden.


----------



## Waltiturtle (8. Dezember 2020)

"Sollte es stimmen, dass viele Exemplare der neuen RTX-Modelle an Miner gingen, wäre dies durchaus als ein Schlag ins Gesicht der Gaming-Gemeinde zu bezeichnen, da Nvidia dann offenbar das schnelle Geld wichtiger als eine zufriedene Privatkunden-Community wäre."

Haha, bei dem Satz musste ich echt lachen 
Made my day today!


----------



## Celerex (8. Dezember 2020)

@Topic: Es lohnt sich, regelmäßig auf Seiten wie Mindfactory, Caseking oder Notebooksbilliger Áusschau zu halten. Ich habe die letzten Tage immer wieder mal verfügbare Karten und CPU's gesehen. Inzwischen hab ich auch selbst zugeschlagen und darf mit viel Glück noch diese Woche eine neue CPU und Grafikkarte mein Eigen nennen.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2020)

Celerex schrieb:


> @Topic: Es lohnt sich, regelmäßig auf Seiten wie Mindfactory, Caseking oder Notebooksbilliger Áusschau zu halten. Ich habe die letzten Tage immer wieder mal verfügbare Karten und CPU's gesehen. Inzwischen hab ich auch selbst zugeschlagen und darf mit viel Glück noch diese Woche eine neue CPU und Grafikkarte mein Eigen nennen.



Niemand sagt ja, dass es gar keine Karten oder gar CPU gibt. Die Frage ist: Zu welchem Preis? ^^


----------



## Celerex (8. Dezember 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Niemand sagt ja, dass es gar keine Karten oder gar CPU gibt. Die Frage ist: Zu welchem Preis? ^^



Zugegeben, für meine CPU hab ich knapp 200 Euro über UVP gezahlt. Meine Grafikkarte hab ich aber auf den Euro genau zur UVP erhalten.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2020)

Celerex schrieb:


> Zugegeben, für meine CPU hab ich knapp 200 Euro über UVP gezahlt. Meine Grafikkarte hab ich aber auf den Euro genau zur UVP erhalten.


 Nicht so zögerlich: Welche war das denn? Und welche CPU?


----------



## Celerex (8. Dezember 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nicht so zögerlich: Welche war das denn? Und welche CPU?



Meine CPU ist ein Ryzen 9 5900x (714,- gezahlt) und die GPU eine RTX 3090 FE (1500,- gezahlt)


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2020)

Celerex schrieb:


> Meine CPU ist ein Ryzen 9 5900x (714,- gezahlt) und die GPU eine RTX 3090 FE (1500,- gezahlt)


 Letztere gehört ja gar nicht zu den kritischen Produkten, das ist ja auch keine normale Gamer-Karte, sondern eher eine Profi-Karte. Die wäre selbst für 1200€ WEIT über dem, was 99% der Leute, die einfach nur als Hobby gamen, auch nur um Traum bezahlen würden. Kein vernünftiges Magazin würde eine RTX 3090 in eine Kaufempfehlungsliste für normale Gamer aufnehmen, genau wie damals die RTX 2080 Ti   1500€, das ist für die meiste selbst für den kompletten PC schon fast die Obergrenze... 

Und auch der 5900X ist, selbst für 500€, eher eine CPU für (Semi)Profianwendungen. 


Du bist also entweder zu reich oder enorm ambitioniert


----------



## Celerex (8. Dezember 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du bist also entweder zu reich oder enorm ambitioniert



Wenn dann eher Zweiteres.  Hab aber auch sehr lange auf mein neues System gespart und gewartet und wollte dieses Mal so gut wie keine Kompromisse eingehen. Tatsächlich wollte ich zuerst eine 3080 (hatte sie sogar schon im Einkaufswagen) und später auf eine evtl. 3080Ti umzusteigen, hab mich letzten Endes aber dann doch für die 3090 entschieden.


----------



## DaDan (10. Dezember 2020)

Das Bittere: Auch wenn man vermeintlich eine next-Gen Grafikkarte geschossen hat, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass sie auch geliefert wird. Hab am 2. Dezember bei Saturn eine 3060ti gekauft - Liefertermin 8. Dezember. Bis jetzt ist weder Grafikkarte noch eine Nachricht über Lieferverzögerung. Saturn hat wohl Karten verkauft, die es gar nicht gibt.


----------



## HanFred (10. Dezember 2020)

Celerex schrieb:


> Wenn dann eher Zweiteres.  Hab aber auch sehr lange auf mein neues System gespart und gewartet und wollte dieses Mal so gut wie keine Kompromisse eingehen. Tatsächlich wollte ich zuerst eine 3080 (hatte sie sogar schon im Einkaufswagen) und später auf eine evtl. 3080Ti umzusteigen, hab mich letzten Endes aber dann doch für die 3090 entschieden.



Ich wollte eigentlich eine 6800xt, habe dieses Vorhaben aber aufgrund der Marktsituation schnell wieder aufgegeben. Die rtx3080 ist auch nicht besser verfügbar, also habe ich mir eine 3090 geholt, die farblich ins System passt, vom selben Hersteller wie das Mainboard kommt und nicht merklich über der Preisempfehlung verkauft wurde. Selbst die war erstaunlich schnell wieder ausverkauft, immerhin habe ich eine abgekriegt.
Auf meinen 5900x warte ich derweil immer noch, wohl bis Ende Monat. 
Scalper Preise werde ich nicht bezahlen.


----------



## knarfe1000 (10. Dezember 2020)

DaDan schrieb:


> Das Bittere: Auch wenn man vermeintlich eine next-Gen Grafikkarte geschossen hat, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass sie auch geliefert wird. Hab am 2. Dezember bei Saturn eine 3060ti gekauft - Liefertermin 8. Dezember. Bis jetzt ist weder Grafikkarte noch eine Nachricht über Lieferverzögerung. Saturn hat wohl Karten verkauft, die es gar nicht gibt.



Gilt bei Saturn anscheinend auch für Monitore. Mein AOC sollte schon am 23.11.20 geliefert werden. Bislang habe ich nur Vertröstungen auf meine Anfragen bekommen. Wird wohl dieses Jahr auch nichts mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2020)

DaDan schrieb:


> Das Bittere: Auch wenn man vermeintlich eine next-Gen Grafikkarte geschossen hat, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass sie auch geliefert wird. Hab am 2. Dezember bei Saturn eine 3060ti gekauft - Liefertermin 8. Dezember. Bis jetzt ist weder Grafikkarte noch eine Nachricht über Lieferverzögerung. Saturn hat wohl Karten verkauft, die es gar nicht gibt.



Die ganzen Läden haben wegen des Cyber-Weekends sehr viel zu tun, da würde ich 2 Tage Verzögerung nicht so negativ deuten...  

Ich hab bei Caseking am 28.11 bestellt, KEINES der knappen Produkte, und ein Artikel war zwar nicht auf Lager, ist aber seit letzter WOche Mittwoch wieder auf Lager. D.h. seit 8 Tagen haben die alles ab Lager da, aber noch immer nicht versendet. Grund: Caseking arbeitet noch immer die ganzen Cyber-Week-Bestellungen und auch RTX 3000/RX 6800-Bestellungen ab....  Bei Saturn ist das sicher nicht ganz so schlimm, da Hardware ja nur ein kleiner Teil von deren Geschäft ist - aber zwei Tage länger als angegeben? ^^   Naja....


Nebenbei: Saturn wird Dir keine Mail schicken wegen einer Verzögerung - da musst du schon selber nachhaken, was bei 2 Tagen Verzögerung aber etwas arg ungeduldig wäre. 

Und manchmal kann Saturn bzw. ein Shop auch nichts machen - ich hatte bei Saturn eine CE (Collectors Edition) von "Iron Harvest" bestellt, die SOLLTE nach 5 Tagen lieferbar sein - das war am 24.September. Das Paket wurde HEUTE endlich losgeschickt. Ich hatte ca einen Monat nach der Bestellung mal per Mail nachgefragt, man wollte laut Saturn beim Lieferanten einen Termin erfragen. Eine Angabe dazu kam aber nie. Selbst nach weiteren 2-3 Kontakten gab es nur die Aussage "neuer Liefertermin wird erfragt", ohne dass ich dann noch eine genauere Info erhielt. Inzwischen hab ich gehört, dass wohl eher der Lieferant für die CE unzuverlässig ist, es gibt zB auch Leute, die das Game vor dem Release unterstützt hatten und dafür die CE bekommen sollten und immer noch nichts erhalten haben...  D.h. manchmal verlässt sich zB Saturn auf die Angeben des Lieferanten, die aber der Lieferant dann nicht einhält.


----------



## DaDan (10. Dezember 2020)

Danke für die aufmunterten Worte. Ich lass die Bestellung auch weiterlaufen. So günstig komm ich an keine 3060ti - wird schon werden


----------

